# Rolling assembly table on uneven floor. HELP PLEASE!



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

My boss approved for me to build a new out feed/assembly table for the wood shop at work (we really need a new one, bad!). For that I am doing a 4' x 7' torsion box with leveling legs and it will be mounted as an out feed table to the Saw Stop.

MY QUESTION IS: He liked the torsion box idea so much that he wants me to build a 2.5' x 5' rolling assembly table that can be moved around the shop. Our wood shop is on the 2nd floor of an old barn (the auto garage is below us). The shop is 1/2 hardwood floor and 1/2 plywood sub flooring. Given it's age and abuse (they used to park a tractor in there before it was a wood shop), the floor is very inconsistent as far as flat and level are concerned.

Does anyone have suggestions on how to build a 4 legged table on 4" casters without it being a wobbly mess on our uneven floor? Especially since the table top will be a torsion box, this thing will have absolutely no flex for gravity to possibly make it not wobble. I'm open to all suggestions!

Thanks!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

One of these might work










http://www.broadenedhorizons.com/manual-height-adjustable-desk-leg

http://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-Table-Leg-Set-legs/dp/B001DT5HMS

http://www.tablelegworld.com/Cabinet-Height-Legs/6-Height-Cabinet-Legs?zenid=c2epn3u5960anauiv0arvcpn22


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if those will allow me to still make it a rolling table. I already have heavy duty leg levelers for the large table. This table needs to roll. Now I realize that only 1 leg needs to adjust because the other three will just be a tripod. But I need to find a way to make that leg adjustable between the table top and the caster; preferably something that could be done fairly simply as you move it from place to place and realize it's annoyingly out of balance.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You make a platform with locking wheels, then you put another table on the platform with the adjustable legs.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I like Jim's idea.


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand how Jim's idea would solve the problem. I am not worried about the table being level in relation to the Earth (i.e.: bubble level), I am concerned that it will wobble on our uneven floor.

If I build a platform, how do i get that to have all 4 wheels on the ground at all times? The only way I could think to make that work is if I made some kind of platform with loose joints so that it can flex, but that sounds way more complicated and likely to be a point of failure.

I think I just need to make one of the legs extendable, because no matter how wobbly a table is, you can always get 3 of the wheels/legs to touch the floor. I just need to find a way to adjust the 4th leg to also touch the floor. I'm not worried if that makes the table no longer perfectly level.

Maybe I just don't understand Jim's idea correctly…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh that's all you need ,try this


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

eh, more like this….


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Wondering if Jim's idea can be done if the legs were spring loaded?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The you tube link looks like a good way to go.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

how about a three wheel cart, with adjustable auxiliary legs for stability on station. The main bearing points would still be the three castors. I say this because I hate those wacked out carts at the grocery store and the big box stores.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the idea of the self leveling caster. Would be nice on my badly uneven floor in my basement workshop.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Jim has your answer. Three legs. Not four.


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Three legs would only be efficient at supporting the load of this table IF the legs extended far beyond the length and width dimensions of the table. Simply installing three legs would not make a wobbly table, it would make a table that falls over if the load is not evenly distributed. Reminds me of the "triangle" zone they referenced back when I became a forklift operator…


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Scroll down and check out the side mounted floor lock

http://www.vestilmfg.com/products/mhequip/floor_locks.htm


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Kevin, you win! I think that's exactly what I need! The good thing is that I can add it on later if I find the wobble to be a problem. The one you showed is almost $100 (from Amazon), but I think I found a similar one that is more mechanically-compact, but I can't find a price. I'll have to make some calls. Thanks!!!!!!


----------

